# Avast auf XP-NTFS blockiert Papierkorb?!



## Asterix-Ac (6. Juli 2011)

Hi zusammen,

hab' mal wieder eine knifflige Sache.
Ich hatte jahrelang AVG free. Nun bin ich auf Avast 6 umgestiegen und jedesmal, wenn ich den Papierkorb leeren möchte, bleibt das System stehen. Deaktiviere ich Avast, kann ich ihn leeren.
Zu meinem System : 6 Partitionen :
c: Fat32;Primär; Boot; Aktiv; Windows XP Sp3 (Avast : Papierkorb läst sich leeren)
d: Fat32;logisch 
e: NTFS;logisch
f: Fat32;logisch
g: Fat32;logisch
h: NTFS;logisch; Windows XP SP3 (Avast : Papierkorb läst sich nicht leeren)
Auch nach löschen der H-Partition und Neuinstallation von Win XP der gleiche Effekt.
Danach habe ich H als Fat32 formatiert(auch logisch) und dort Win XP installiert. 
Siehe da, Papierkorb ließ sich leeren.
Aber ich möchte doch nicht immer auf Fat32 verbleiben.

Hat jemand eine Idee, wie ich auf NTFS diesen Effekt abstellen kann?

Asterix


----------

